# [SOLVED] Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

I just refomatted once again and everything was looking good, but for some reason when I run Intel Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection...Intel_multi-device_A13_R171131 it gives me the following message as its running through everything... "This version of this application is incompatible with oth" and the rest I can't see.

For hours and hours I kept getting the following message under "Device Manager" - that yellow question marks and "other devices" and below that 3 yellow question marks followed by "base system device" 3 times and below that 1 yellow question mark and then "Network Controller." I then after mixing up some CDs loaded and ran the PRO/Wireless and those first 3 question marks fixed itself, but I still have the last one for "Network Controller." The weirdest thing is that I DO have my wireless router operating and my computer says, "Wireless Network Connection" with "Excellent" strength. In the past I use to have those 5 or so green signal-strength bars, but no longer. Now they're grayed-out with a red "X" drawn over them. HELP! 

Also, Windows Media Player says no compatible DVD code reader. I had this problem a few weeks ago when I reformatted. I finally fixed that issue and then everything was good, but I don't remember what I did. I'm wondering if I'm missing some kind of "Active X" kind of thing???


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

What operating system did you install after you formatted? . . Did you install the chipset driver first? . . did you get the drivers from Dell support site?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

What make/model PC are you using?


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Old Rich,

The operating system I installed was Windows XP Service Pack and then started doing all the Windows updates and it upgraded to 3. 

Yes, I did install the Chipset first. I found out that was important when I refomatted a few weeks ago. Yes, all the drivers are from the Dell site and from the recovery disc that came with my computer. Most from the site though.

Thanks




Old Rich said:


> What operating system did you install after you formatted? . . Did you install the chipset driver first? . . did you get the drivers from Dell support site?


I have a Dell e1505.




makinu1der2 said:


> What make/model PC are you using?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Post a screen shot of your Device Manager with Network expanded.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html

You may need to install the Broadcom driver *here*

If your wireless is working then you don't need to install the Intel Intel(R) PRO/Wireless


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Nothing at all happens when I tried that screenshot thing. Am I suppose to hit "shift" or anything when I do it? When I hit "Prnt Scrn" nothing happens. I hope I can just write what it says. I have NO yellow anything in Device Manager now and under "Network adapters" it says, "1394 Net Adapter," "Broadcome 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller" and "Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection."





makinu1der2 said:


> Post a screen shot of your Device Manager with Network expanded.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Are you using the Dell application to manage the wireless connection or Windows zero Configuration?


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

I have no idea what any of that means. 



Old Rich said:


> Are you using the Dell application to manage the wireless connection or Windows zero Configuration?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

See this for how to tell:

Microsoft Corporation


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

I have Windows XP Home. I'm following those instructions, but it's not totally insync with Home I don't think.




Old Rich said:


> See this for how to tell:
> 
> Microsoft Corporation


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*



Nikon_shooter said:


> I have NO yellow anything in Device Manager now and under "Network adapters" it says, "1394 Net Adapter," "Broadcome 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller" and "Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection."


So you have all the drivers installed with no problems listed.



Nikon_shooter said:


> In the past I use to have those 5 or so green signal-strength bars, but no longer. Now they're grayed-out with a red "X" drawn over them. HELP!


Do you still have the red X? Make sure that the wireless is switched on. You may have a toggle switch on the side or front or use a Fn+Fkey combination.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

When you right click on the Wireless Netwrok Connection, is "Use Windows to manage the connection" checked?


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, no yellow at all. Yes, I still have the red X. When I move my cursor down there it says, "No supported wireless adapters availabe in the system." And when I double-click on it that box appears on the screen, but everything is gray and everything under "tools" and "profiles" is gray as well.

I DO have wireless and I'm online right now. I can engage or disengage wireless by hitting "fn" and the f2 key that has that radio tower looking symbol with the curves around it.

The driver that's giving me problems is MM061A17. When I try and run it it says, "The battery must be charged above 10% before the system BIOS can be flashed. Press OK when the battery is charged or CANCEL to quit." I saw that a few weeks ago when I refomatted also and just figured it said that before my battery has been dead for a long time, but then as I ran more drivers it stopped showing that. I DID notice that as I got Windows updates and ran drivers that when I turned on the computer the battery window would pop-up and tell me my battery was dead.

PS. I have a little icon of a computer with a screnn that flashes between black and light blue with 3 signal things to the right that tells me I have wireless.



makinu1der2 said:


> So you have all the drivers installed with no problems listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still have the red X? Make sure that the wireless is switched on. You may have a toggle switch on the side or front or use a Fn+Fkey combination.


I have to go into "Network Connections." It shows 3 - "Wireless Network Connection Connected, Firewalled Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945AB..." then "Local Area Connection 6, Network Cable Unplugged, Fire... Broadcom 440x 10/100 Interg..." with a BIG red X, but that's normal I think and lastly "1394 Connection Connected, Firewalled 1394 Net Adapter."



Old Rich said:


> When you right click on the Wireless Netwrok Connection, is "Use Windows to manage the connection" checked?


I forgot to mention that the PROwireless says no wireless networks are in range.



makinu1der2 said:


> So you have all the drivers installed with no problems listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still have the red X? Make sure that the wireless is switched on. You may have a toggle switch on the side or front or use a Fn+Fkey combination.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*



Nikon_shooter said:


> I have to go into "Network Connections." It shows 3 - "Wireless Network Connection Connected, Firewalled Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945AB..." then "Local Area Connection 6, Network Cable Unplugged, Fire... Broadcom 440x 10/100 Interg..." with a BIG red X, but that's normal I think and lastly "1394 Connection Connected, Firewalled 1394 Net Adapter."





> When you right click on the Wireless Network Connection and select Properties, is the "Use Windows to manage the connection" checked?


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Hello Rich,

I didn't see anything in your last reply. Was that a mistake?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*



> When you right click on the Wireless Network Connection and select Properties, is the "Use Windows to manage the connection" checked?


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Oh I see what you're talking about now. Yes, it's checked.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Good . . 

Lets look at your environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key.  Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, thanks Rich, I'm going to do all of this now. Right before you sent this I Googled about prnt scrn and saw how to do it, but I didn't know about the ALT key to narrow it down to a particular window until you just told me. One good thing about having computer problems is learning them better. I half-way tried that ipconfig thing from seeing tech people do it in the past on my computer.

See you in a while... I HOPE!

Ok, I've did the ipconfig thing. hitting "select all" didn't work, so I just tried it without doing that and it did. My only concern is, is it wise to give out all of that information??? I mean a part says, "physical address" followed by a series of numbers.



Old Rich said:


> Good . .
> 
> Lets look at your environment:
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Nothing in that report is sensitive . . I would not have asked for it if it was


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Ok, here's the command window attached. 





Old Rich said:


> Good . .
> 
> Lets look at your environment:
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

That opne shows you are connected via wire . . can you browse the internet?

please do another one disconnected by wire and connected wireless.

Also need the Xirrus report


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

What is the "open?" What was in that shot that tells you I was connected by wire? Yes, I can get online. And now I've just disconnected the cable and "found" my network again after deleting it. Is any of this going to help me understand why PROwireless is broken? All of this is just something new for me. Attached is the photo since I just went wireless.





Old Rich said:


> That opne shows you are connected via wire . . can you browse the internet?
> 
> please do another one disconnected by wire and connected wireless.
> 
> Also need the Xirrus report


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Typo . . ment 'One" . . that report shows your router has assigned an IP address and that it is working . . the IP address 192.168.1.2 would be expected if the router was working.

If you do the same with the wireless, we can see what it is doing


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Oh right, the 2 and 3 represent the IP as far as wire or wireless. 

So what exactly do you need to see as far as Xirrus Wi-Fi? I've been clicking around on that, so I'm not sure what to send you.

Thanks






Old Rich said:


> Typo . . ment 'One" . . that report shows your router has assigned an IP address and that it is working . . the IP address 192.168.1.2 would be expected if the router was working.
> 
> If you do the same with the wireless, we can see what it is doing


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*



> click the Networks link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Here's the Xirrus shot.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

. . and the ipconfig connected wireless


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Are you asking if it connected wirelessly? If so, yes it did. I don't know if I've worded everything right in my posts, but my main problem is that Intel's PROset Wireless isn't working at all. I want to get it going, but still no luck.





Old Rich said:


> . . and the ipconfig connected wireless


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

I want to see the rest of the environment . . otherwise, it's just guessing what your problem is and I don't like guessing.

If you are connected wirelessly to the internet, then the wireless adaptor is working


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

I'm confused, I've sent what you asked me, what else do you want to see? I think I've said a couple times through-out this post that I have a connection and wireless connection, but I've just been confused about why the Intel PROset wireless doesn't operate.

Thanks





Old Rich said:


> I want to see the rest of the environment . . otherwise, it's just guessing what your problem is and I don't like guessing.
> 
> If you are connected wirelessly to the internet, then the wireless adaptor is working


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

When you say that the Intel PROset wireless doesn't operate. . what exactly do you mean??


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

I mean everytime I run Wireless - Intel_multi-device_A13_R171131 from the Dell driver website that it gives me those messages that something isn't compatible. Everything WAS compatible when I ran it a few weeks ago and now its not. I just don't get it.

I'm attaching 3 screenshots. 



Old Rich said:


> When you say that the Intel PROset wireless doesn't operate. . what exactly do you mean??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Please open Device Manager, expand the Network adaptor heading and post a screen shot of that.

It sounds like you do not have that adaptor installed


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Attached is the Device Manager.




Old Rich said:


> Please open Device Manager, expand the Network adaptor heading and post a screen shot of that.
> 
> It sounds like you do not have that adaptor installed


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

I'm confused . . if you already have the driver installed, why are you reinstalling it? Hav you installed all Windows Updates?


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

I've reinstalled it because I thought maybe something had gone wrong the first time I downloaded it, so I just thought I'd try again if something like that happened. I know sometimes a program will go weird and sometimes it just needs to be downloaded again. For example, the driver from a printer.

Yes, I've gone to Windows Updates a few times to see if I needed something. It says I'm up to date.





Old Rich said:


> I'm confused . . if you already have the driver installed, why are you reinstalling it? Hav you installed all Windows Updates?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

I guess you could uninstall it and then try installing again, but if it works I'd leave it alone


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Installing what again? And leave what alone if it works?

Thanks




Old Rich said:


> I guess you could uninstall it and then try installing again, but if it works I'd leave it alone


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Uninstall the wireless driver and then reinstall it . . but again, if it's working I'd leave it alone


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

But the driver ISN'T working. That's what this whole post is about. I'm wireless, but the Intel wireless DOESN'T work. It always has in the past.





Old Rich said:


> Uninstall the wireless driver and then reinstall it . . but again, if it's working I'd leave it alone


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sorry . . I am not understanding . . The wireless driver is installed and working . . maybe some application is not??

YOur screenshot in post #37 shows the wireless card driver being installed . . it looks like it stalls because it is already installed.


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

My wireless is working through whatever software, I don't know which, but the Intel PROset Wireless will NOT function right. I sent those screen shots, the PROset window is all grayed, so I can't click on anything and it has that red X on the icon in the lower right of my computer. I don't know why Device Manager appears perfect, but in reality that "PRO" thing is messed up.




Old Rich said:


> Sorry . . I am not understanding . . The wireless driver is installed and working . . maybe some application is not??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

does your router have the setting to allow a second wireless adapter

if so enable it


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

If you let Windows manage the wireless then you don't need the Intel Pro Utility. This just manages the wireless connection.

If you have to have this utility then exit out of the Intel Pro Utility (exit the program down on the Taskbar)

Restart the PC and check to see if you still have the same problems.

If so you may have to uninstall the program from Add/Remove programs in the Control Panel and reinstall the application.

Did you use the Dell Reinstallation disk to reinstall Windows?


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

I CAN'T exit out of PROwireless because it won't even properly install for me to use it. I've had this problem since yesterday and I've turned my computer on and off many times since then and I still have the same problem.

I'll uninstall it through ADD/REMOVE, restart and see what happens. Yes, I used the Dell reinstallation CDs.





makinu1der2 said:


> If you let Windows manage the wireless then you don't need the Intel Pro Utility. This just manages the wireless connection.
> 
> If you have to have this utility then exit out of the Intel Pro Utility (exit the program down on the Taskbar)
> 
> ...


I have no idea if it has that option. 



dai said:


> does your router have the setting to allow a second wireless adapter
> 
> if so enable it


I've just UNinstalled it and took a couple pictures attached. I see why it didn't work now... but I have no idea what caused all those errors.




makinu1der2 said:


> If you let Windows manage the wireless then you don't need the Intel Pro Utility. This just manages the wireless connection.
> 
> If you have to have this utility then exit out of the Intel Pro Utility (exit the program down on the Taskbar)
> 
> ...


WOW! Thank you for the suggestion of UNinstalling that program. I did that, restarted, then tried again and thought I'd check out the Device Manager. The screenshot below speaks for itself. I'm still a little concerned though because I ran the program, but it didn't load the little icon in the bottom right of my screen. 



makinu1der2 said:


> If you let Windows manage the wireless then you don't need the Intel Pro Utility. This just manages the wireless connection.
> 
> If you have to have this utility then exit out of the Intel Pro Utility (exit the program down on the Taskbar)
> 
> ...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

If the wireless is working fine then I wouldn't worry. As long as Windows is managing the device you should be fine.


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

lol, this whole post is about the Intel PRO thing. I just want my computer to have everything working properly.

I just got another error, but I'm making progress at least. I'm going to look-up this error now.





makinu1der2 said:


> If the wireless is working fine then I wouldn't worry. As long as Windows is managing the device you should be fine.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I think makinu1der2, got it. Nikon, your problem was that you have 2 different programs installed, both of which manage wireless network connections. 

Uninstalling the Intel Pro wireless software is the best option. Let Windows manage your wireless connection, it's less problematic. The red X that you see in your system tray is for your Wired network connection. Since you don't have a network cable plugged in, it's showing an X because it's not connected. If you want to remove the notification (the X), right click on the LAN adapter and select Properties in Control Panel>>Networkng . There are 2 check boxes at the bottom of the Properties box to set how you want to be notified for a connected/disconnected LAN connection.

I've gone through this before with the Intel Pro software where it doesn't identify an Intel network card and don't know the answer. I think that it may not be identifying OEM network drivers, but that's just a guess.

That error message is probably because you already have a folder with the Intel software files in it. It's unzipping the files and may not be overwriting the ones already on your hard drive.


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm aware of the red X for the network, but that wasn't the X I was talking about. The X that I was talking about is the one that was on top of the normally green signal strenght meter for the PROset Wireless.

Thanks




Fred Garvin said:


> I think makinu1der2, got it. Nikon, your problem was that you have 2 different programs installed, both of which manage wireless network connections.
> 
> Uninstalling the Intel Pro wireless software is the best option. Let Windows manage your wireless connection, it's less problematic. The red X that you see in your system tray is for your Wired network connection. Since you don't have a network cable plugged in, it's showing an X because it's not connected. If you want to remove the notification (the X), right click on the LAN adapter and select Properties in Control Panel>>Networkng . There are 2 check boxes at the bottom of the Properties box to set how you want to be notified for a connected/disconnected LAN connection.
> 
> I've gone through this before with the Intel Pro software where it doesn't identify an Intel network card and don't know the answer. I think that it may not be identifying OEM network drivers, but that's just a guess.


I was thinking maybe I should restart my computer to see if it unzips. When I UNinstalled the program through ADD/REMOVE I looked and saw that everything had been removed, but I never checked the Dell file in C:.



Fred Garvin said:


> That error message is probably because you already have a folder with the Intel software files in it. It's unzipping the files and may not be overwriting the ones already on your hard drive.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*



Nikon_shooter said:


> I'm aware of the red X for the network, but that wasn't the X I was talking about. The X that I was talking about is the one that was on top of the normally green signal strenght meter for the PROset Wireless.
> 
> Thanks


Ok, same principle, but a different program. You don't need the Intel software installed.

Why would you want or need to unzip the Intel program if you're going to use the Windows connection software. Get rid of Intel.


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

I use and unzipped it because it's what I've always used since I got this computer, so it all of a sudden malfunctioning is odd



Fred Garvin said:


> Ok, same principle, but a different program. You don't need the Intel software installed.
> 
> Why would you want or need to unzip the Intel program if you're going to use the Windows connection software. Get rid of Intel.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

What is the date on the Intel driver? Check in Device Manager.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*



Nikon_shooter said:


> I use and unzipped it because it's what I've always used since I got this computer, so it all of a sudden malfunctioning is odd


I don't know the answer but I've been through it before. My best explanation was above. I always remove the Intel Pro software because the Windows software seems to connect faster and have less problems with corrupt wireless profiles.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Intel 3945 ABG from Dell dated Nov 2007 - it includes the Intel Wireless Manager (which is not needed, as others have said) - http://support.dell.com/support/dow...dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=233125

If you continue to have wifi problems, see if this Sept 2011 driver from Intel will install (choose 1st download - it's the driver only; no Intel wifi mgr) - http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...indows XP*&DownloadType=Software Applications

The driver from Dell pre-dates XP SP3.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`



Fred Garvin said:


> I don't know the answer but I've been through it before. My best explanation was above. I always remove the Intel Pro software because the Windows software seems to connect faster and have less problems with corrupt wireless profiles.


Agree 100%. Windows needs no help with wifi management.


----------



## Nikon_shooter (Sep 27, 2011)

*FIXED - Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

Thanks to everybody and especially makinu1der2 for suggesting I UNinstall the program through ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS. I never thought to try that. All I did over and over was delete the driver when I'd download it from Dell.

Just before I fixed this I started getting the wierdest message ever when I'd start the computer. It said "PfMgrApi.dll" was missing. I Googled and it said it was from Intel wireless.

Most of you have said you're not fans of the Intel PROset, but I don't have a problem with it and as I said earlier, it's always been on my computer, so I'm use to it. Two things I really like about it is that it's easy for me to visually see what kind of signal I have and IF I have a signal - those green bars. And secondly, it makes that little pop-like sound and audibly it lets me know about my signal.

Again, thanks to everyone who replied and gave their opinion(s). It sure was a learning experience.

Ps. Another thing I learned is how to "prnt scrn."


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you were able to get it resolved.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Intel PROSet/Wireless won't fully install*

From post #40



Old Rich said:


> Uninstall the wireless driver and then reinstall it . . but again, if it's working I'd leave it alone


----------

